# Image Search



## Deval (Nov 10, 2011)

When I upload to FA, I need to select an image type, category, species type, etc.

Is there any way to search by these same fields?


----------



## gijjarg (Nov 10, 2011)

when using image search the images do not appear when the results are found.


----------



## Zenia (Nov 10, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/browse/


----------



## Xenke (Nov 10, 2011)

Things you maybe filter search results by:

Time Range (A day ago, a week ago, etc. set increments)
Rating
Type (Art, Music, etc.)

Other than that, you'll have to rely on either faulty keywords, or by just browsing with filters in the "browse" option.


----------

